# Some of my plecos



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

I will add to this as time allows just some pictures and info about my pleco collection





These are my L046 hypancistrus zebra plecos, they are a large colony that breeds twice a month. the colony is made up from wild caught adults that I bought many years ago before they were banned from export.
There tank is 400L juwel tank
Temp 30oC
Ph 7.2
Internal 1200L filter 1 x external tetra tec ex1200 2 large sponge filters and an extra 5000Lh powerhead for flow I also have a UV connected to the external filter.
I have no substrate in this tank due to the high water flow lots of clay and slate breeding caves and bogwood.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

beatiful and quite striking!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

wow wow wow

Amazing collection and congrats on your success with them. 

Approx how much are the babies worth if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

I sell the young for £90 each but do discounts on groups I prefer them to go in groups in most UK shops you would be looking at around £150 - £200 for tank bred L046, as I breed my own I can keep the prices down


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

*L260 Queen Arabesque Pleco*

Here is a run down of my L260, Queen Arabesque Pleco group AKA 'Queens" LOL
I have 6 full grown adults and around 30 juvies and dad has eggs in his cave at the moment so there will be around another 20 more to emerge shortly.
For some reason I dont have many pictures of these a good excuse to get the camera out I think LOL

They live in a 100L tank which is one of 8 run on a central hypancistrus breeding system in my fish house.
The tank temp is 30oC
Ph 7.2
UV
Treated tap water and HMA water in these tanks there is a central pump and filter all heated by a central 2kw koi heater.
each tank has its own sponge filter and each tank can be taken off line.

The queens breed every 4 weeks like clockwork the babies are so cute.



L260 basic breeding setup



L260 female


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

*Pleco spawning video*

Here is a little video taken early this year I had 3 spawning trappings going on at the same time the plecos were L201, L134, L260 excuse the bits flying round that is lobster egg they had just been fed.
YouTube - Pleco spawning


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

So awesome, and thanks for the video.


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

No problem I will add more of my breeding groups as time allows


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

wow, those zebras are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

Thank you, they are the fish that started my pleco addiction


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, they are a very interesting family of fish! I currently have a L022 and several commons myself


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

L174 I only have a group of 5 of these little hypancistrus they are yet too spawn I have had 4 of them for 2 years they were quite young when I bought them I am thinking another 6 month and I may well see some action from them, the females are starting to fattern up and fill out really nice now so who knows.
They are kept in there own 120L breeding tank with clay breeding caves and bogwood 
Temp 29.9oC
Ph 7.3
The L174 are a really small and slow growing hypancistrus pleco but are my favorite all time pleco so pretty and cute, this picture was taken early last year when they were still in the grow out tank


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

L201 breeding set up typical hypancistrus breding tank 120L clay breeding caves and bogwood for cover I have a group of 8 adult L201 big spots they breed every 3 weeks year round I have found them too be easy to breed once they were mature enough. The cave in the breeding trap has the male with eggs in it this is too protect them from the rest of the fish if any eggs get ejected accidently


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

L66 Kind tiger female
Here is a picture of my L066 king tiger female she is one of a group of 6 L066 again living in there own breeding tank they spawn ever 3 - 4 weeks in rotation so 2 spawns a month from 2 separate females *n1 they breed like rabbits producing from 40+ fry each spawn


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

wow amazing. I looked for zebras for three years and no luck. The closest i got was a faulse zebra and shippe to me very unhealthy then died. Then i had to give up the hobby a coupe of years ago. I am looking to get back into hobby soon and back to plecos i go. I will keep you in mind for buying a lovly zebra. Very beautiful collection.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fantastic shots. Why couldn't you be in the U.S? I have 6 L66 that are just barely over an inch. They are the cutest little things.


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

Oh I have more groups of hypans in my fish house will add them as I get time which is something I have very little of LOL


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

haha i love the first pic.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I love your plecos.. now I want Zebra Plecos ):


----------



## meili.harrison (Aug 4, 2009)

Wowsers! That's an awesome video, thanks for sharing! I love your pleco collection


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Rareaquatics said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments


thank you for sharing


----------

